# Knauf Flottrunner



## djwhite1414 (Dec 11, 2014)

Does anyone out there know how to get a flottrunner in the United States? We need to be able to use this on large projects that use our mesh tape.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

This isn't exact, but does the same thing. At least it appears: http://marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=13472


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> This isn't exact, but does the same thing. At least it appears: http://marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=13472


I don't think that would solve the problem as it still requires getting up and down that ladder instead of running all from the floor. I know tape tech used to make something called monster mesh that I've always wanted. You can find it on eBay sometimes.


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

MacDry said:


> I don't think that would solve the problem as it still requires getting up and down that ladder instead of running all from the floor. I know tape tech used to make something called monster mesh that I've always wanted. You can find it on eBay sometimes.


Who still uses a ladder? Hop up on some stilts and go to town! http://marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=18591


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Who still uses a ladder? Hop up on some stilts and go to town! http://marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=18591


 lol yeah stilts rock. But my company just bought them skywalker ones and within a week a bunch of the 'metal' pieces started snapping. Guess Canada is too cold.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MacDry said:


> lol yeah stilts rock. But my company just bought them skywalker ones and within a week a bunch of the 'metal' pieces started snapping. Guess Canada is too cold.


Canada was not the issue ! :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Who still uses a ladder? Hop up on some stilts and go to town! http://marshalltown.com/productDetail.aspx?prodID=18591


go to town Ha Ha Ha


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmmmmm..... Bazooka and paper tape. End of Thread :jester:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

The problem with your system is that you are taping with mesh tape. We use mesh tape on the sides of nail on corner bead or nail on bullnose to strengthen it. Or on patches after they have been prefilled with setting compound. And then it must be doubled up to avoid cracking. But tape the joints in an entire house with mesh? Never. Too much of a future liability when the joints start cracking.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> The problem with your system is that you are taping with mesh tape. We use mesh tape on the sides of nail on corner bead or nail on bullnose to strengthen it. Or on patches after they have been prefilled with setting compound. And then it must be doubled up to avoid cracking. But tape the joints in an entire house with mesh? Never. Too much of a future liability when the joints start cracking.


I am with you on this one but if you use durabond it dont cack and if you do plaster mesh is what you use on a hole house


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I am with you on this one but if you use durabond it dont cack and if you do plaster mesh is what you use on a hole house


still a waste of time in angles


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I am with you on this one but if you use durabond it dont cack and if you do plaster mesh is what you use on a hole house


Even with durabond, some of the single layer mesh tape joints will crack. I've seen it many times. During the busy months of the year, I often run 2 plaster crews of integral color veneer plasterers. And we definitely would never mesh tape the joints. Unless we are supplementing the tape job done previously with extra protection. Such as joints near or above windows on structural walls. Cut out the bad stuff, prefill with durabond (or similar), and paper tape using taping compound. Nothing does a consistently better job. Colored plasters are so expensive to patch, I would never take the risk with mesh tape on the joints.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Even with durabond, some of the single layer mesh tape joints will crack. I've seen it many times. During the busy months of the year, I often run 2 plaster crews of integral color veneer plasterers. And we definitely would never mesh tape the joints. Unless we are supplementing the tape job done previously with extra protection. Such as joints near or above windows on structural walls. Cut out the bad stuff, prefill with durabond (or similar), and paper tape using taping compound. Nothing does a consistently better job. Colored plasters are so expensive to patch, I would never take the risk with mesh tape on the joints.


I never had a seam crack...I thick its becouse when I did mesh with durabond I used a tube ...the tube will push the mud into the mesh and back fill at the same time. if you mesh and lay the mud and try to push the mud threw the mesh with a knife it dont work very well....
and for the inside corners the flusher worked just fine ...dont do it this way becouse ff is what I like now


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

The problem with mesh is that you have open spaces between the fibers. Any small and inevitable hairline fissure in the mud along a joint will work its way through the mesh and eventually through the paint (or plaster). Paper tape is more resilient and covers the entire joint . So any tiny fissure behind the tape is hidden by the tape. When mesh tape first became popular in the 1980's many people started using it to tape houses. And there were many problems with bands and butt joints showing hairline cracks. That being said, I use a lot of mesh tape. All of the bead we staple on is reinforces with mesh tape. And when patching, we will often use mesh on smaller patches. But it is ALWAYS (except on bead) doubled up, to minimize the gaps between fibers that will allow cracks to show.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

This is turning into another paper v mesh thread!
Do Columbia not do a Drytaper? A sort of bazooka without the mud? If that's what the OP is after.....


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

E.K Taper said:


> This is turning into another paper v mesh thread!
> Do Columbia not do a Drytaper? A sort of bazooka without the mud? If that's what the OP is after.....


Often I will have smaller jobs (20-60 shts) where it's not worth dirtying the pump, taper and boxes. Then I apply mud with cp tube and run tapes on with empty bazooka. Gets a bit of mud on the taper head but much easier to clean. I doubt that this could be done with anything but FibaFuse though or you will have a blisters.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> This is turning into another paper v mesh thread!
> Do Columbia not do a Drytaper? A sort of bazooka without the mud? If that's what the OP is after.....


Sorry, just checked, its CanAm that sell it....


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*why use tape?*

let me say again..Why use tape at all?? Just get some VARIO..NO TAPE REQUIRED AND NO CRACKS...EASY..DON'T BE A DINOSAUR!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So that's what this Is!! A flottrunner!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally! An answer!  all along you coulda been a premonition mesh taper!!!


----------

